# Dragons, mushrooms, and Fairies.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I just finished at the State Chainsaw competition.

Used the CNC to make a book to tell the story behind the art... for fun

Busy summer, summer so have not posted much.

The carving was completed in 2.5 days and was carved from a single 29" x 101" Sitka Spruce log..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I keep saying, use a chainsaw for precision work. 

So, how'd you do?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Heck, I'd give him a blue ribbon just for the paint job. Carving was a bonus.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So, Scott; writing knotty books now?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> So, Scott; writing knotty books now?


ok, I got it.. catchy.. wait til I tell my buddies..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JOAT said:


> I keep saying, use a chainsaw for precision work.
> 
> So, how'd you do?


a solid Third place..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Scottart said:


> a solid Third place..


Dang. I as thinking probably first, maybe second. Even so, you done good. Congratulations. Sure do better than I do with a chainsaw, but it is so much fun.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am like Theo and was thinking 1st place.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great work as always Scott . I see why you make the big bucks


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

My command of the English language is not competent enough to express my admiration. Kudos!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello Scott, Wood you do it again, or knot ?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like a first place effort to me.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This set is a wonderful example of top notch work combined with a good imagination. I know there must be a lot of people who woould love to have that in their living room or den as a conversation piece. I also love the color choices.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> This set is a wonderful example of top notch work combined with a good imagination. I know there must be a lot of people who woould love to have that in their living room or den as a conversation piece. I also love the color choices.


Not sure about someone's living room.. unless they are a Game of Thrones actor. But is looks like it is going to end up outside the Seldovia Day care Center for PReSchool kids.. 

And thanks..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Scottart said:


> Not sure about someone's living room.. unless they are a Game of Thrones actor. But is looks like it is going to end up outside the Seldovia Day care Center for PReSchool kids..
> 
> And thanks..


Well I'm open to having it in my living room. Not a Games of Thrones fan, but am a Smurf fan.

Sounds like a good home.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Shop guy said:


> Looks like a first place effort to me.


Agree. 
Can't imagine the first two places!!!


----------

